# Too cliche?



## Nosman (Apr 28, 2013)

Not bad at all! Certainly better than gold.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great! I dont think anyone can go wrong color matching the bow ties. :eusa_clap: for getting rid of the yellow!


----------



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

I think it looks good


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks perfect to me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## neary (May 15, 2013)

You can get them on amazon i got white overlays for less than 20$ shipped can't remember exactly

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RedneckCamokid (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks y'all, now thats what I call positive feedback. Now to tint the heads and tails.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Actually color matching is going towards the grain. 

Looks good. If you ever need to redo, I recommend getting white plasti dip. Cheaper than vinyl and you can redo over and over when the bugs lay to rest on the front emblem.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RedneckCamokid (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know the first thing about plasti dip, I've just heard a lot about it. I would really like the idea of plasti-dippin my factory wheels a matte white.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Go to dipyourcar.com they have a you tube channel and have many many DIYs with plasti dip


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

That looks great on a white car 

Did the same to mine. Had some leftover vinyl from my bike. 


http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8520/8490031352_6af1e098a2_b.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8243/8488934015_cfb12e5e25_b.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8246/8487353877_a5581e9c27_b.jpg


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

RedneckCamokid said:


> I don't know the first thing about plasti dip, I've just heard a lot about it. I would really like the idea of plasti-dippin my factory wheels a matte white.


Now that I would love to see


----------



## ourwolfden (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good. I think that will be the first mod I make on my baby.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Only reason I blacked mine out is because my car is black. If it were another color I would have color matched them.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

If you. Look at mine I did the whole front emblem even chrome check out my pictures and you'll see what I mean looks good bro. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeN'Idaho (May 31, 2013)

Odd man out again - but I prefer the gold emblems. The gold color is part of the Chevrolet branding and is not random. I've always been more of a guy that likes to keep things stock on all my vehicles anyway though.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks good I did my emblems in black carbon look ebay special lol but I am doing mine in red as soon as they arrive from graffix works.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

